# General > Films >  Londons falling

## norma stewart

I would definitely recommend going too see this movie.just as good as Olympus has fallen

----------


## witnessthefitness

I wasn't so keen, I rented it out the other night. Action is good, story link is rubbish! But each to there own  :Smile:

----------

